

US drug agency surveillance unit to be investigated by Department of Justice - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/06/justice-department-surveillance-dea

======
coldcode
Hahahahaha. I am sure they will get the justice they desire.

------
ToothlessJake
A clean bill of health will be given[1].

All parties involved with be granted immunity, possibly retroactive, even
though no wrong doing was found[2].

More payments to data providers will be given[3], not considered bribes. This
is after issuing them said (retro)active immunity from attempts at legal
recourse.

[1] [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/cia-
chief-w...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/cia-chief-wanted-
in-italy-for-rendition-on-his-way-back-to-us-8721235.html)

[2]
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/oct/10/supreme...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/oct/10/supreme-
court-telecoms-win-immunity)

[3] [http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/07/10/us-pays-companies-
big...](http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/07/10/us-pays-companies-big-bucks-
snoop-nsa-snowden/)

~~~
anigbrowl
By that logic, there's no need to have an investigation in the first place.
Snide comments like this are informative only of your attitude.

~~~
ra
His comment may be snide, but the expectation that the investigation will be a
sham is, I would wager, a common opinion of the general public.

If anything, it goes to show that we've lost faith that the government can
keep itself in check.

~~~
adventured
I don't think it's an issue of faith. The US Government keeps demonstrating,
in an overwhelming fashion, that it can't keep itself in check. Hardly a day
is going by at this point where some new scandal or abuse isn't crawling out
of DC on just privacy alone.

Short, recent list: TSA abuses; IRS abuses; Benghazi; Iraq & Afghanistan;
droning; right to assassinate; NDAA; SOPA; PIPA; fiscal discipline (complete
lack thereof); constant military intervention across the middle east, helping
to put theocrats in power; supplying Al Qaeda with money and arms; hyper scale
NSA abuses spanning all electronic forms of communication; indefinite
detention; enhanced interrogation; fast & furious; arresting people for
freedom of speech issues (eg recent federal terrorism cases against several
young people for what they said online); abuse of the espionage act, using it
to attack leaks and whistleblowing. And on, and on and on it goes.

